
Google Removes Result from SRP Because of DMCA Complaint - rokamic
http://www.google.com/search?q=multimedia+authoring+tools&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&client=firefox-a&rlz=1R1GGLL_en___US385
======
nostrademons
Why is this news? Google - like every other website that doesn't want to get
sued - routinely removes content that's the subject of DMCA complaints. The
only difference is that they tell you about it, while most other sites will
just quietly delete it.

